# Motorcaravanners club



## 105363 (Jun 22, 2007)

Is anyone else finding it difficult to post or read articles on this clubs members forum as they seem to keep taking posts off. Is it me or do they have something to hide. They took one off again relating to the Scottish Group just after I had chance to read it. Is this annoying anyone else


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

seabreeze said:


> Is anyone else finding it difficult to post or read articles on this clubs members forum as they seem to keep taking posts off. Is it me or do they have something to hide. They took one off again relating to the Scottish Group just after I had chance to read it. Is this annoying anyone else


hi no smoke and mirrors here :wink: i am sure a moderator will explain to you t 

ray


----------



## 105363 (Jun 22, 2007)

Just in case there is confusion about my post I am referring to the forum for members on the Motorcaravanners Club website not this forum which I think is excellent.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

seabreeze said:


> Just in case there is confusion about my post I am referring to the forum for members on the Motorcaravanners Club website not this forum which I think is excellent.


hi sorry my mistake :roll: :lol:

ray


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

not a member of the MCC but I would think from your description that some amount of moderation by their forum moderators is taking place to stifle discussion about the subject perhaps ?


----------



## 104953 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi,
I have been a member of the Scottish Group MCC for more years than I care to remember. I am at this time after receiving a letter today from the NEW chairman embarrassed to say I am a member.  The independent witness in the letter, the Chairman forgot to say was his best friend not very independent. I have rallied with all 3 men in the letter, and I know where I am staying, and it is not in the MCC. 
Can anyone tell me if they were asked to join the NEW COMMITTEE, I for one never knew anything about it? :x 
The letter is trying to discredit the old committee, but what everyone should know is that it was the *new committee *that started *all the trouble* in the group a year ago. They destoyed the best asset the MCC had the *Scottish Group*. 
 Their loss is someone else gain.


----------



## jring (Jun 23, 2007)

*Scottish MCC*

Hi.

Yes I have had my Questions in the Motor Caravanes Club removed several times.:evil:

The last questions I asked where removed, they were.

How was the new Scottish Group committee formed? (no voting on by members, appointed by the main MCC)

Clarification on a letter from the new chairperson? (In accurate details)

Why a members who started the problems in the Scottish group are,
1. on the new committee.
2. The MCC revoked a members membership form the Scottish Group, then let them join another MCC group with reservations not to attend any Scottish Group Rallies.
3. This member is now applying to the new Scottish group for membership. (this is the main person who started all of the problems in the Scottish Group)

They do not like any form of questions that they have to be accountable for. It a 'you do what I say attitude.' 

If number 3 is accepted I will not be renewing my membership to this Club


----------



## 105364 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello,
I agree with everything that has been said, just a pity we have to discuss it here. Just shows how much brains they have in COM, they should have left this subject on the forum boards where it would have been discussed by members in private. :idea: 
I have been a members of the Scottish Group for 15 years and have spent most of the time at rallies here and abroad, not anymore I am finished with the MCC. 
As a member I had to put up with the crap that the *now new committee* threw at the group last year. Are the Council that thick that they thought the members would just sit back and accept *the new committee*, 
Some of those committee have never been at a rally for years, apart from the AGM, where again they spouted crap. The high heid yins were there saw what was going on yet that is who is now running the group :evil: 
They say it is the weather that is changing, wrong it is the Motorcaravanners club that has gone mad.
I know what people say if you can do the job better then do it or shut up. Tell me how the COM lost so many council members in one year? 
:? 
Nobody wants to join them and nobody needs to ask why. 
They ruined the group, god pity any new member joining it.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

thetrooper said:


> Nobody wants to join them and nobody needs to ask why.
> They ruined the group, god pity any new member joining it.


Looks like we'll be sticking with the Nene Valley Group then. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Why would anybody want to join a motorhome club like that. All sounds a bit too cliquey & political for me bit like some others I could mention. I have a motorhome to get away from all that crap, This forum is the only one I visit. If theres anything I need to ask or know somebody is always there with an answer. Trouble is some of the people who try to run things in these clubs have too much free time on their hands and are so far up their own -r-es they arent worth getting involved with anyways.


----------



## jring (Jun 23, 2007)

*Motor Caravaners Club*

HI.

I did not know so many fellow members of the Scottish Group had the same views as me. :lol:

How many fellow members of the Motor Caravaners Club have this type of problems in their groups :?:

Or have the MCC pushed all the good people out of the club. 

I will be trying some open road travel from now on, a bit of wild camping. :wink:


----------



## 101660 (Nov 5, 2006)

HI, 
I THINK SOME OF THE CORRESPONDENTS ON THIS PAGE SHOULD GET THEIR FACTS RIGHT BEFORE THEY PUT DIGIT TO KEYBOARD. THERE ARE A NUMBER OF POINTS I COULD CORRECT BUT I HAVE NO INTENTION OF JOINING IN THE PRESENT DISCUSSION EXCEPT TO POINT OUT TO THE TROOPER THAT FAR FROM NO-ONE WANTING TO JOIN THE SCOTTISH GROUP, MEMBERS WHO HAVE NOT RALLIED WITH THE GROUP SINCE BRACO ARE NOW COMING BACK.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There obviously have been some things going on recently at the Scottish branch of the MCC, and many members both current and former seem to be airing various views on here. Please keep any comments factual and within the rules of the site, and Deerhunter please note that generally using capitals is considered SHOUTING.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a very disappointing thread, I have been thinking of joining the Motor Caravanners Club, purely as it has a dedicated Scottish section and although I really do like this site and the variety and standard of topics and replies must be as good as it gets. It would be nice to meet at rallies up here in Scotland for a quick weekend and I whilst fully realise that there is nothing to stop me trying to organize a meet up here within this site, it must be easier and with more choice with a dedicated homebased group.

I obviously know absolutely nothing about the problems within the club but reading this post suggests that there are strong feelings on both sides of the camp. Moderators of course have a duty to censor "where applicable" but I would imagine that if "reasonable" questions were asked in a polite and civil manner then club officials should be bound to answer them and not simply take them off site. But then again, I don't know the background of this debate so I cannot judge in any way, and there are always two sides to a story.

So I am left undecided.........but a bit sorry to see this development.

Dennis


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Well said Dennis, please don't judge the MCC by the posts you have read in this thread. 

I have been a member for about a year now and I have been warmly welcomed at all the rallies that I have attended. 

Personally, I think that the correct place for these complaints is the MCC website or by speaking or writing to the MCC Council Of Management. 

Regards 

Malcolm


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We have been members for 3 years now and have made friends and have always been warmly welcomed wherever we have rallied with the MCC. There are some 26 different groups within the club and apart from the current dispute within the Scottish section they all function without any problems. It would be a shame if this dispute discouraged prospective members.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

BargainHunter said:


> Well said Dennis, please don't judge the MCC by the posts you have read in this thread.
> 
> I am not in the position to judge, so I won't and I don't and I have no real desire to.
> 
> ...


----------



## jring (Jun 23, 2007)

*Motorcaravaners Club*

Well said barginhunter.
The other people in the mcc groups that I have met during my time with the mcc are nice people. 
It is correct that this thread should have been aired on the mcc forum, thats the problem they are censoring open questions.

Instead of answering simple questions and treating all members the same.


----------



## 105364 (Jun 23, 2007)

The MCC have a great number of very nice people. I have been a member for 15years made loads of great friends home & abroad. But sadly I will not be renewing my membership. What has went on this year with all the trouble has affected everyone in the Scottish group.
The COM came to fix it, members thought it was, then they backtracked.
COM have a lot to answer for thats why it cant be discussed on the forum board they wont allow it.
Deerhunter take off your rose tinted specks you know what I am talking about :lol: 
But like all good things they all come to an end, but it is good-bye MCC hello the Motorhome Club thats where all my friends are now thats where I will be too. The people in charge looked after me when I needed them.
Solo rallies will know what I mean.  
You should have listen to your members MCC, but not on here, thats why we pay a membership to speak on the forums.


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Swift seems to be a very popular motorhome in this thread, Jring, Seabreeze and Thetrooper all have one and they all joined (but not subscribed) at about the same time. A coincidence ? or is someone suffering from a split personality. 

If you subscribe guys you get as many posts as you like and you don't have to answer your own posts !! 

Malcolm


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

BargainHunter said:


> If you subscribe guys you get as many posts as you like and you don't have to answer your own posts !! Malcolm


If he subscribes it will cost him £30 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jring (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi.

Just to make it clear. I have a Swift Sundance630L. I have noting to hide, there are a lot of people who own this popular model. If needed I will post a picture if this is required.


----------



## 105364 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a Swift Bolero 630PR, there might not be a lot on the road as yet, but there are plenty of Swifts. And for your info I am female not him or he and I am a solo motorhomer. 
Yours Jan T


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*MCC*

We are members of the MCC North West And North Wales Group, and rally every two weeks with them. We have made a lot of friends, and really look forward to the fortnightly rallies. Don't knock it unless you have tried it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Frenchie look at the dates of the entries preceeding yours :roll: :roll: :roll: 

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was going to say that is very old troubles, that is over with and forgotten about.
I was at the AGM at the time and The Scottish Chairman reformed a breakaway group and its all over.
There is today no problem with the MCC forum that was 2007.
So if you are a member of the MCC as Iam carry on enjoying the Club.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not all groups have problems or dictators, unfortunately the odd few that do get the publicity.
We are MCC members (not the Scottish Group), dont go out much with them but when we do, are made welcome


----------

